# Best way to store unused Apivar?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This Apivar page says storage should be at room temperature ... 
http://www.apivar.co.nz/application.htm

I've seen a few posts that suggest repacking any opened packages into a vacuum sealed bag, but haven't tried that personally.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

David LaFerney said:


> I have several leftover Apivar strips in opened packages, and I'm wondering if and how I can store them for a few months.


I talked to the rep directly at EAS. He suggested fridge or freezer but was pretty clear to store them only a few months- they won't last until next year. At least that is what he said.
The two year point- on the website is for unopened packages.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

winevines said:


> I talked to the rep directly at EAS. He suggested fridge or freezer but was pretty clear to store them only a few months- they won't last until next year. At least that is what he said.
> The two year point- on the website is for unopened packages.


That's good info to have! Thank you.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Karla and Rader - that is exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I guess I will probably just see if anyone at my club is running late on their mite treatment and needs some. Thanks.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Sealed and out of light is what I read.


----------

